# Ceramic jug



## Tandrews (Mar 1, 2021)

Where would I go to find more information on this jug? I also have a small crock/butter churn that I would like to know more about.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm not sure there is that much to know about an unmarked jug like that.  It dates to the late 19th century or so, maybe very early 20th century, and is of North American origin.  I don't know if there's much more to find out about it.


----------



## Tandrews (Mar 1, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm not sure there is that much to know about an unmarked jug like that.  It dates to the late 19th century or so, maybe very early 20th century, and is of North American origin.  I don't know if there's much more to find out about it.


I had a feeling I wouldn't find much on it.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 1, 2021)

The only thing I can add is your jug is a BEEHIVE jug.  Being generic lessens the appeal, but still has a high coolness factor.  Most collectors of pottery like makers marks, signatures, towns and graphic images on them.  Problem is then the appeal increases and so does what collectors pay for those.  Also I notice your referring to this as ceramic.  Collectors call this stoneware or pottery.


----------



## Tandrews (Mar 1, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> The only thing I can add is your jug is a BEEHIVE jug.  Being generic lessens the appeal, but still has a high coolness factor.  Most collectors of pottery like makers marks, signatures, towns and graphic images on them.  Problem is then the appeal increases and so does what collectors pay for those.  Also I notice your referring to this as ceramic.  Collectors call this stoneware or pottery.


Okay, that makes sense.  I was not sure if it's ceramic or what to call it. Thank you


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Tandrews said:


> Okay, that makes sense.  I was not sure if it's ceramic or what to call it. Thank you


Also salt glazed is another term i have heard used.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 1, 2021)

Tandrews said:


> Where would I go to find more information on this jug? I also have a small crock/butter churn that I would like to know more about.


That's a nice jug I dug one many years ago and it was a scratch jug without any writing on that jug it'll be hard to identify be happy with it no damage


----------



## Tandrews (Mar 1, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That's a nice jug I dug one many years ago and it was a scratch jug without any writing on that jug it'll be hard to identify be happy with it no damage


Oh I am very happy with it. I have lots of friends and family asking me about it. Wanting to know how old and who made. You know the usual stuff


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Also I notice your referring to this as ceramic.  Collectors call this stoneware or pottery.


Just to clarify, technically any fired earthenware is by definition a ceramic. Normally, it is only archaeologists and potters that call everything a ceramic though: so I understand why many people think calling, say, a jug a ceramic, is incorrect.


----------

